# West Branch Muskeie



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

My buddy twistedcatfish1971 landed this 41" monster I believe this past Friday evening. He meant to post but ended up just posting it in his gallery. I'm sure he will be along shortly with more details.


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Nice fish. It looks bigger than 41". John


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

1st ever muskie.she hit a 4" suspending gander shad by matzou. Fought it for about 8 minutes. Just as my buddy went to grab it my rod broke in two places.I instantly reached down and grabbed the line and with my other hand grabbed her.there was a guy that measured it but I don't think he did it right...the fish in my opinion is 44" anyway took a few pictures and released her. Absolutely insane! This all took place at west branch on the dam @ 7:40 pm 4-11-14.


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

If you get a chance, you should post a photo of that 4" suspending gander shad.


----------



## TAB (Oct 20, 2013)

Wow that one has some weight to it. Does look bigger than 41 to me also. I got about a 52" last year in that area and that looks bout the same. I was out there Saturday with the wind coming in hard and got skunked. Trying for bass at different depths. Carp are spawning. Water was pea soup.


----------



## Deep Trouble (Jul 8, 2010)

Congrats! Awesome fish. Last November I got a 47" 25# musky out of WB and yours absolutely looks bigger. I also got a 42 incher in 2012. No way that fish is only 41". Way to go. Great way to start the year!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Leighway (Oct 31, 2011)

Wow, that's a nice one. Have caught quite a few the last few years at wb, largest was 40" and the fish in the picture dwarfs the 40". Nice job, congrats.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Nice fish congrats!!!! That fish is definitely bigger than 41" looks closer to 50" not 40"


I'll post a few pics 1 of a 41" I got 9 years ago on lake of the woods in mn and a 56" my buddy got 2 years ago and also a 49" from 3 years ago





















Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Like I said before I don't think it was measured right. I had the fish in my lap and its belly kinda sagged between knees.again I think it was 44" but it could have been bigger.im getting a reproduction of the muskie done here in few weeks through bass pro shops wildlife creations.im calling it 44". In the end im just glad I got her in.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Poor guy measuring it probably didn't want to get his hands close to the mouth of that beast. Nice fish. Big fish like that from shore are the best.


----------



## E Leigh (Jul 11, 2013)

That's an incredible fish. Congratulations.


----------



## Nate167 (May 1, 2009)

Nice fish!!!


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Ranger julie. You may post the picture on the facebook page that would be great. I want to thank everyone for their replies.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Real nice fish! If you could post a pic of the 4" gander shad that would be great, curious as to what it looks like? We're you fishing for Muskie when she hit? I know a lot of fish are caught bass fishing. Doesn't matter, beauty of a fish, nice markings too!


----------



## rangerjulie (Apr 12, 2011)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Ranger julie. You may post the picture on the facebook page that would be great. I want to thank everyone for their replies.


Thanks so much!

RJ


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

I was fishing for walleye at the time. Others were catching them. Was only fishing for about 15 mins when the muskie hit. I'll take a good pic. Of the lure tomorrow and post it. The lure is trashed! She broke 2 of 3 treble hooks off the front.and bent 1 hook pretty good on the back...plus it looks like I took a file to it with all the teeth marks...lol.


----------



## Seabolt84 (Jun 1, 2011)

Awesome catch man! Seen it on the westbranch face book and figured there would be something here. Bet that was a fun fight.


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

Definitly bigger than 42"! The one I am holding is 51". The one you got is nice and fat too! Dont see that too much at the Branch. Nice fish!


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

That's awesome!!! I would frame the busted lure, bent hooks and all- would make for a great story. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Walleyes were running scared with a predator like that lurking around, surprised anyone caught any.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

kudos to you for catching her but also releasing her... well done man!


----------



## Dirty Mudskipper (Mar 2, 2011)

Great catch! What an awesome fish!!!


----------



## Im2spooky (Apr 15, 2014)

I was right next to my friend twistedcatfish when he landed this beautiful fish. He puts in his time fishing and it was nice to see him land one we can talk about forever. You hear of people pull monsters out of west branch and its nice when one of us can do it too. Great job on the fish bro lets catch more!!!!


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Great job of catching and releasing a BIG Beautiful fish.Nice to read that you are getting a Repo for the wall.You'll never forget that catch.Good Luck.



Roscoe


----------



## Crg2 (Mar 14, 2014)

Awesome fish man!


----------



## Mike's 14ft Grumman (May 31, 2013)

Now, there's a FISH...!


----------



## ChannelGirl (May 17, 2012)

Beautiful fish!


----------



## kobra03 (Jun 28, 2012)

Beautiful fish. I will be out there tomorrow


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

Nice fish! I hooked into a monster muskie on Saturday, but broke off right at the boat. If anyone catches one with a chartreuse red eye shad hanging from it's face......that would be mine.


----------



## matt27wildkid (Mar 17, 2013)

I've heard J Lake is a good spot for muskie on West Branch. But where exactly is it. I launch from the east ramp.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Wow! What a gorgeous Muskie! Yes, it looks longer than 41" to me as well, but what really impressed me was how fat that thing was! Obviously well fed, but still hungry enough to hit a 4" plug!


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Something interesting....you can see the lure on her face. Its a 4" lure. I had the picture blown up to 8x10 every inch = 4" per inch on a ruler. Measured the fish and it comes to 11". The tail is cut off alittle on the pic. It could quite well be 47". I don't know...just thought it was interesting.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Also wanted say thanks for all the cool replies that you all have given...


----------



## Daego Doug (May 31, 2009)

Wow great catch and great story to go with it,That will last a lifetime.

good to hear its back in the water again,what would be a good guess of the age of such a fish?? anyone have an idea?


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Also wanted say thanks for all the cool replies that you all have given...


Twisted, any luck on getting the photo of the lure off your phone? That thing is beat man..


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Here is the lure twisted caught the muskie on. He is still trying to figure out the photo thing.


----------



## missionfishin (Sep 21, 2011)

I'd hang that lure out of that bad boys mouth while he's hanging on your wall. Great job landing him!

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

assuming the two trebles were broke getting that monster off??  LOL Awesome Ohio Musky!!! Great Job!!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Looking at the way he is holding the fish, it isn't pushed out for an exaggerated size presentation. I'm no expert but have caught my share of those critters and have to agree that the fish is well over 41/42 inches. Whatever the size, It is a beautiful fish and a GREAT CATCH!


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Went out @ W.B. tonight on the dam with my buddy and his son @ 7 pm. We were fishing catfish tonight. My buddy caught a 41" 17.5 lb muskie on the bottom using chicken hearts! It was his 1st muskie. We both now have caught are 1st ever muskies almost 1week to the minute. This time we measured and weighed the fish properly. The muskie was caught almost the same spot as mine. Going to post some pics tomorrow.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Twisted,,You two guys EACH have a"1upsman" Story to brag about!! That's a great way to get both of your own 1st Muskey ever stories/catches to have happened!! How cool is that?? & thanks RedJada,,for starting it off for them...That is what I call a Fishi'n Buddy!! My friend was at Milton Friday with his Dad,,& caught his Birthday present,,a 31"er not a monster,,BUT how about this,,He turned 31 Friday,,& with his Dad!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

You guys are docking them out down there. Going to have to start calling you the muskie brothers.  Give me a call if you need help posting the photo.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

That is a beautiful fat spring musky. Without a bump board they are tough to measure. I think that fish is 45 - 47"s. Would be nice if you had gotten a girth measurement. Easy to do. Cut long piece of line from your reel and wrap it around fish. Mark the spot where the line comes together, then measure the line. I would guess that as a 30lb class fish. Awesome job! Great that you released her to.


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Went out @ W.B. tonight on the dam with my buddy and his son @ 7 pm. We were fishing catfish tonight. My buddy caught a 41" 17.5 lb muskie on the bottom using chicken hearts! It was his 1st muskie. We both now have caught are 1st ever muskies almost 1week to the minute. This time we measured and weighed the fish properly. The muskie was caught almost the same spot as mine. Going to post some pics tomorrow.


 Here's a picture of twisteds friends muskie.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Looking to get a replica of this muskie but want some feed back from you all. After seeing my buddy catch his 1st muskie 1 week after mine and properly getting dimensions with his fish...41" 17lb 5oz. Im wanting to call mine 46"...30#. Like I said before the fish was measured incorrectly. I've blown the pic. Up to 8x10 ...and come up with a measured length of 44"...the tail is cut off alittle in the pic. so im alittle unsure of my final numbers. Would I be off if I said 46" 30#....? Thank you all for any feed back with this.


----------



## kevin t (Apr 5, 2014)

That's about where I put it when I first saw the picture. Not that I am an expert or anything but have seen lots and lots of Musky pics and it appears to be on the upside of 45" with nice girth. If yours' measure at 41", I'd go with the 46".


----------



## stein449 (Apr 22, 2010)

Slow last sunday but this catch makes me want to go again


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

Wow! That fish has to be significantly longer than 41". The fish has beautiful markings and great girth. that is a true trophy fish.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Just wanted to say thanks again for all your replies on this thread. Looking back on this muskie...was wondering if this was a tiger muskie? I could and probably will post some other pics here soon of the fish. Other notes...have been nailing alot of big channels at the branch this past month. (May) lots of 4-7lb.cats.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

No tiger. Just a beautiful barred muskie.


----------

